# Roof clearance light strobes



## fms

Has anyone seen a strobe kit for the roof clearance lamps? I'm trying to keep lighting as discreet as possible.


----------



## Clapper&Company

I haver alway been told, they get to hot


----------



## fms

What about LEDs on roof clearance lights? There's gotta be something out there.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes

fms;590363 said:


> Has anyone seen a strobe kit for the roof clearance lamps? I'm trying to keep lighting as discreet as possible.


if your going for discrete then just do hideaways in headlights, and tailights and if you want to you can also put them in the cargo lights/third brake light like weeman's truck was just done. much safer and easier.. jmo


----------



## Clapper&Company

LawnProLandCare;590395 said:


> if your going for discrete then just do hideaways in headlights, and tailights and if you want to you can also put them in the cargo lights/third brake light like weeman's truck was just done. much safer and easier.. jmo


i agree also


----------



## VBigFord20

If you bought the aftermarket LED lights like the one from recon it might be made to work. You would have to see what resister setup they use in a normal led strobe head and see how you can wire it to work with the clearance lights. It would likely take a good understanding of electrical know how and automotive wiring and would involve some cost I'm sure. In the end, most likely not worth the hassle. At least that's my thoughts on it. I wanted to wire clearance lights to work as sequential turn signals but realized it was not worth the cost and work. This is not much different.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

I dont know why everyone is so in to hideaways. Im putting 2 in my rear tails and even then, more for when its not snowing, if I had them in front and behind in the third break light, id freak, way to much flash back. Clearance lights would be brutal!


----------



## fms

I don't like the front hideaways because they get blocked by the plow and too much flash back. I like the rear hideaways on my other truck, but they're in the reverse lense and clear. I may go with amber strobes in the rear, but I'd still like to convert the roof clearance lights if possible.


----------



## Fiafighterdude




----------



## Fiafighterdude

use the nova led hid a ways theres 2 kinds that are very small and bright


----------



## snow7899

I used hide a way strobes in my clearence lights. The best thing I ever did. I removed the two outer covers and relocated the running light futher back in the cover then the strobe tube is mounted where the running light was. I also removed my cargo lights and mounted two strobes there as well. I have a total of eight. Take your time when mounting the strobe tubes, measure twice cut once.


----------



## andyman5001

Snow7899, 
What kind of strobes did you put in your cargo lamps. And where did you buy them. I have a 2007 Dodge and there is a button in the cab for the cargo lamp. I always thought that would be a good spot for a strobe. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## RepoMan207

FF......Nice. What year is the Mack?


----------



## gmcsierra1500

*my 2cents*

just a thought and i think im going to be trying this on a truck in the near future but look into the whelen OS series LED lights, they are really tiny and would fit jsut about anywhere


----------



## hotshot4819

check whellens vortex leds, they are bright as ****, and small. we are currently working on an install for a customer, and then my truck will be getting done. i will let you know. 
they will fit tho, i know .


----------



## fms

hotshot4819;623670 said:


> check whellens vortex leds, they are bright as ****, and small. we are currently working on an install for a customer, and then my truck will be getting done. i will let you know.
> they will fit tho, i know .


I'm curious to see how it works out.
You're not too far from me.
Please keep me posted.


----------



## hotshot4819

i will. i am hoping for the start of next week. 
leds are cheap, roughly 80 dollars, and we have a great install and warranty package.


----------



## hotshot4819

if you already havnt look. take a gander. they are simply stunning in person. hurts your eyes to look at directly


----------



## dalmatian

hotshot4819;623670 said:


> check whellens vortex leds, they are bright as ****, and small. we are currently working on an install for a customer, and then my truck will be getting done. i will let you know.
> they will fit tho, i know .


Just wondering if you ever got them to fit in the clearance lights and if so what would it cost to do a 08 ford f350 ball park. thanks


----------



## salt dogg

subscribed love to know


----------



## Dissociative

it's not that hard.....it can be done


----------



## Dissociative

LawnProLandscapes;590395 said:


> if your going for discrete then just do hideaways in headlights, and tailights and if you want to you can also put them in the cargo lights/third brake light like weeman's truck was just done. much safer and easier.. jmo


anybody know who did WEEMANS truck?????


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

Dissociative;909168 said:


> it's not that hard.....it can be done


Dissociative ... You mean you haven't done this (putting vertex's in clearance lights)? From looking at all of your posts it looks like you have put them pretty much everywhere! While reading this thread I thought "It's only a matter of time before Dissociative comes on and shows a a video of how he did it."

Anyway, I am very curious myself. I have plans to install clearance lights in the spring and if this looks good I may do this at the same time. Can't wait to see some vids. Very Interested!


----------



## thesnowman269

subscribed


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Signed up.


----------



## chuckraduenz

VBigFord20;590424 said:


> If you bought the aftermarket LED lights like the one from recon it might be made to work. You would have to see what resister setup they use in a normal led strobe head and see how you can wire it to work with the clearance lights. It would likely take a good understanding of electrical know how and automotive wiring and would involve some cost I'm sure. In the end, most likely not worth the hassle. At least that's my thoughts on it. I wanted to wire clearance lights to work as sequential turn signals but realized it was not worth the cost and work. This is not much different.


to get the leds to work as a clearance light. youd need a voltage regulator, heatsink for that, and resistors to regulate the power to the led. and if it burnt out. ill bet they wont warranty it. unless you did it some way it didnt cut into there wireing/circuitry. thye do have a kit out there for the crown vic police cars where you replace either the front turn signals or the brake light 3157 bulbs with a led replacment that is a dual color. one color is for either the oem turn signals brake lights. and the others are the ones are the ones that actuly flash. im not shure how its wired. but seems like a great idea. there from whelen.



fms;590363 said:


> Has anyone seen a strobe kit for the roof clearance lamps? I'm trying to keep lighting as discreet as possible.


id agree with it getting way to hot for a strobe tube no matter the size.



LawnProLandscapes;590395 said:


> if your going for discrete then just do hideaways in headlights, and tailights and if you want to you can also put them in the cargo lights/third brake light like weeman's truck was just done. much safer and easier.. jmo


headlights and taillights are the best spot for strobes. they will work in the cargo lights and smaller area. but when used for long times and over and over it will melt the plastic. it did this to the reverse lights in a montie carlo, and the backup lights in some tucks i put these in.


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

Bump ... Anyone find this yet?


----------



## tuna

There is a thread a couple weeks ago from a guy who put LED`s in the cab lights,i`ll try to find it.


----------



## tuna

Here it is.http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=83567


----------



## Kuzanut

I recently put 4 vertex's in my tail lights and i have good things to say about them. they are extremely bright and easy to work with. and they are very small. something to look into for your clearance light idea.. good luck.


----------



## Dissociative

it's really not hard to do.....put the vertex in them and re-mount the 194 bulb to the back of the lens.


----------



## F350plowing

this guy has then in the roof marker lights 



 personally i think it is a waste of money because there not even that bright! i would just do head lights and tail lights


----------



## Kuzanut

honestly after watching it 4 times it looks like its just a bad camera. you can only see somthing flickering when hes backed out into the street.


----------



## Maine_Train

fms;590989 said:


> I like the rear hideaways on my other truck, but they're in the reverse lense and clear. I may go with amber strobes in the rear, but I'd still like to convert the roof clearance lights if possible.


I think LEDs in the clearance lights would be doable, but how effective they'd be might depend on how they "throw" the light.

If you're just starting the first season with the clear hideaways behind the reverse lights, you might want to rethink that before it draws "unwanted attention." (Check Subsection 2, Paragraph B here.) 
I think even amber added to a brake/rear directional/back-up light is prohibited, at least if they flash alternately. It almost reads like simultaneous flashing would be okay, but clear/white is really restricted by other parts of Section 2054.


----------



## revdwg

why couldnt you use recon led roof lights and wire a sho-me led flasher to it?


----------



## grec-o-face

revdwg;1016236 said:


> why couldnt you use recon led roof lights and wire a sho-me led flasher to it?


EXACTLY WHAT I WAS THINKING!!! I'd run the lights through a relay first - to allow normal function (of the clearance lights) when the relay wasn't energized. Flip the strobe switch on - (energizing the relay) and the power is re-routed through the sho-me (or any other) LED flasher.
It's what I did with my cargo lights...
I have to re-record with the alternating flash patterns - this video doesn't show it.
But again, the theory can be applied to roof lights just as easily.
http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid63.photobucket.com/albums/h126/grecoface/Car%20Pics/F350rear.flv
http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid63.photobucket.com/albums/h126/grecoface/Car%20Pics/F350rearstrobe.flv


----------



## revdwg

is that a led recon brake light?


----------



## grec-o-face

revdwg;1017513 said:


> is that a led recon brake light?


Its the ebay version.


----------



## massbowtie

*to make them effective*

you have to install an led hideaway type bulb for it. if you use the recon marker light led bulbs or any type of led bulb thats a replacement for the stock incandescent bulb will NOT be bright enough. you should be able to make room for the haw,it can be done and still have the marker light function with modifications to the housing


----------



## Dissociative

vertex inside the factory lenses......4 of them.....done....it turned out ok


----------



## Redford2005

http://www.strobesnmore.com/atomic-led-factory-roof-led-warning-lights.html

Here's a link. I think this is exactly what you're looking for. A company called Atomic makes direct replacements for your clearance lights that come with a control module for multiple strobe patterns. The lights can also be run as normal clearance lights when not using the strobe function. They are availabe at strobesnmore.com under the LED lights section then BODY MOUNT lights section. Hope this helps and sorry if this is a repeat of an earlier answer!


----------



## hardwoodcd

*strobes*

Here is a link to a quick video of my truck. I think I may have some of the things you guys are talking about.


----------



## Roundhammer

Dude!

If it was up to me..I'd totally get the Atomic LED's for my F350..Check them out at strobes N' more.

Lots of colors..Don't know if they have them for your truck. but worth a look!

RH


----------



## durafish

hey why couldn't you just get some led cab lights and hook them to a flasher. Simple and less then $100.


----------

